# How come people like lord of the rings



## PinkLizard (May 30, 2005)

Why do people like lord of the rings Im serious, I mean I like them but you have to face the facts........ Its a made up world that doesnt and will never exist on this earth!!!!! So why do people act like it does there just lieing to their selfs 
plz repley


----------



## Narsil (May 30, 2005)

So you've never imagined a world or situation that doesn't exist in reality? So sad.  You need to get out more.


----------



## YayGollum (May 31, 2005)

Crazy PinkLizard person. Who lies to themselves? I can think of noone. Who believes that craziness like that exists or ever could exist? The idea that it used to exist is far more probable.  Most people like these sorts of books not because that believe that it could be real, but because interesting fiction stimulates the mind and creative juices.


----------



## Greenwood (May 31, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> Why do people like lord of the rings Im serious, I mean I like them but you have to face the facts........ Its a made up world that doesnt and will never exist on this earth!!!!! So why do people act like it does there just lieing to their selfs
> plz repley


Do you not read any fiction? All fiction is " a made up world" even if it is set in the so-called "real world". Much of the great writing of the world, in many cultures, has been fictional. Even when set in a completely "made up world" what raises some fiction to the level of great literature, that stands the "test of time", is that it deals with subjects that are important and universal to humanity. LOTR does just that, even if the world it is set in is imaginary.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 31, 2005)

We all know the tenet: the map is not the world. Absolutely everything we conceive in our minds is fiction. Ask a psychologist and he/she will tell you that 99.999% of perception is imagination. Every though is a simulation of reality, a reality recreated, and this is upheld by both western philosophers (take Kant for example) and eastern ones alike (take most oriental metaphysicists).

About literature itself, you can call it an alchemy performed by/upon both writer and reader. And given the utter morality behind Tolkien's work, his work is really worth dwelling in .


----------



## Arat Macar (May 31, 2005)

I guess you must shunn most movies and TV shows as well since they are not based on "reality." In fact, the more you study or experience "history" you will find that it is somewhat less than objectively factual. Not all that is "fantasy" is unworthy of one's love. 

Besides, who says TLOTR is not real? I have a bookshelf full of books that I can see, feel, smell, taste (ok, I don't really tast them but I could if I wanted to) and visit anytime I want. It entertains me, stimulates my immagination, and inspires me toward good. What is unreal about that?

Also, there is alot of "truth" in TLOTR such as beauty, friendship, courage, good, evil, etc... even the bennifits of community such as we have here on this web site is a real world activity/experience that is inspired by Tolkien's works. 

I hope that you might, someday, figure out how to identify with and benifit from the things in life that may not fit your definition of reality. You might like it and it may make you a better person, I know it does me.


----------



## Entmoot (May 31, 2005)

Didn't this kid just say he loved the movies? And that he'd seen the last one 4 times? Does he think only the books are made up?

I hope his pointless posting provides him some amusement between ************ sessions. But I guess this is just a bird of a different feather.


----------



## GuardianRanger (May 31, 2005)

It's not real?


----------



## Greenwood (May 31, 2005)

GuardianRanger said:


> It's not real?


Somebody probably told her the same thing about Santa Claus.


----------



## PinkLizard (May 31, 2005)

Entmoot said:


> Didn't this kid just say he loved the movies? And that he'd seen the last one 4 times? Does he think only the books are made up?
> 
> I hope his pointless posting provides him some amusement between ************ sessions. But I guess this is just a bird of a different feather.


Okay for one thing I am A GIRL and another Lord of the rings is cool in all but it is made up! Im not saying thats a bad thing or that fiction is bad its just it isnt real and my sister hobbit queen goes around lets her foot hair grow long and pretends to be a hobbit I think In all seriousness she thinks shes a Hobbit And its wierd


----------



## Uminya (May 31, 2005)

You all need to calm down before you do something you regret. *shakes a warning finger*


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 31, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> Why do people like lord of the rings Im serious, I mean I like them but you have to face the facts........ Its a made up world that doesnt and will never exist on this earth!!!!! So why do people act like it does there just lieing to their selfs
> plz repley



Why stop at LOTR? If that's how you feel about fantasy and fiction PL, then you should immediately stop reading ALL _stories._ No more book fiction, no more comic books, no more movies, no more plays, no more musicals, NO MORE MAKE-BELIEVE. Stick to your favorite news programs and newspapers. Read the stock market. Read statistics. Read textbooks and dictionaries and repair manuals — JUST THE FACTS. You'll be in the nuthouse inside of a year, I guarantee it! 

Barley


----------



## Narsil (May 31, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> my sister hobbit queen goes around lets her foot hair grow long and pretends to be a hobbit I think In all seriousness she thinks shes a Hobbit And its wierd



Well, why not let her do her thing and you do your thing? Why should it concern you so much what your sister does or thinks?  The fact that you are here complaining about her seems a lot more troubling than anything she's doing. 

It sounds like your sister is having fun. A little escapism isn't a bad thing. There are far worse things you can do in life than pretend to be a Hobbit. IMO Hobbits are wonderful beings to emulate.


----------



## Hammersmith (May 31, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Why stop at LOTR? If that's how you feel about fantasy and fiction PL, then you should immediately stop reading ALL _stories._ No more book fiction, no more comic books, no more movies, no more plays, no more musicals, NO MORE MAKE-BELIEVE. Stick to your favorite news programs and newspapers. Read the stock market. Read statistics. Read textbooks and dictionaries and repair manuals — JUST THE FACTS. You'll be in the nuthouse inside of a year, I guarantee it!
> 
> Barley


Newspapers and news programs aren't fantasy, Barley???  
I'd have expected more skepticism from you!


----------



## renegadedog (May 31, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> Why do people like lord of the rings Im serious, I mean I like them but you have to face the facts........ Its a made up world that doesnt and will never exist on this earth!!!!! So why do people act like it does there just lieing to their selfs
> plz repley



God, what a poor troll.

I have to admit I'm not as massive a fan of the book as some people on here (but still really, really like it) - I actually enjoy watching the films as much as I do reading the book!

But nevertheless you simply have to respect what Tolkien created. He created a whole world of strange creatures, different languages, countries, regions.

He is undoubtedly the most influential writer of the 20th century. Go into any bookshop and take a look at the fantasy section. All of these books would probably not have existed were it not for Tolkien's work.

Even as a LOTR layman (as opposed to purist/expert) like myself, I still view the book as one of the milestones of the past 100 years.


----------



## Greenwood (Jun 1, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> my sister hobbit queen goes around lets her foot hair grow long and pretends to be a hobbit I think In all seriousness she thinks shes a Hobbit


 Your sister "lets her foot hair grow long "? Your sister has hairy feet??!!  It sounds like she IS a hobbit.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 1, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Newspapers and news programs aren't fantasy, Barley???
> I'd have expected more skepticism from you!



Well, I didn't want to _totally_cut the kid off from the world, nor prick the bubble completely... 

Barley


----------



## Arvedui (Jun 1, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> Why do people like lord of the rings Im serious, I mean I like them but you have to face the facts........ Its a made up world that doesnt and will never exist on this earth!!!!! So why do people act like it does there just lieing to their selfs
> plz repley


I find it a bit difficult to understand where you are coming from. Maybe it is the typos, but I will reply to what I think that you meant.

If I understand you correctly, your point is that most of the members here at TTF (and other forums like this), takes Tolkien far too litteraly, right?
I cannot answer on behalf of others, but to me it is the quality of the made-up world of Tolkien. There are so many minute details to keep on exploring, and even if it is made up, there are just so many characters that are plausible in the way they react and what they are doing.

So I would just suggest that you let go, and try to forget that it is made up. There are so many bad things happening in the real world that it feels good to close it out every now and again.

I hope that this is an acceptable answer?


----------



## lamariaevenstar (Jun 1, 2005)

hmm, sounds like the most sensible answer yet 
*waves at everyone* I haven't been on for a few months-shouts a hello to the pink lizard girl.

I'm glad that you like the movies/books/whatever. I believe your question was why do people like the lotr even though it isn't real?(my own interpretation of the question, mb if it isn't what you meant).

answer: Incredible amounts of detail, language, maps, and plots compared to any other book that I've read. Quenches my thirst everytime I read it.

This isn't to say i dont like other books, but Jrr Tolkien definately was inventive in his books and passionate about getting a message across through his books.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Jun 2, 2005)

Greenwood said:


> Somebody probably told her the same thing about Santa Claus.




What?!? Now you're going to tell me Santa Clause isn't real?


----------



## Elendae (Jun 2, 2005)

Arvedui said:


> So I would just suggest that you let go, and try to forget that it is made up. There are so many bad things happening in the real world that it feels good to close it out every now and again.



All I can say is aye,
The world's dark deeds only brings a tear to my eye,
So I hope that you'll someday understand
that Tolkien has made a beautiful faraway land,
For anyone who needs a way out of the Dark
and travel about a mystic landscape, flying like the Meadow Lark.

For Pink Lizard, 
I hope you will someday understand the worlds that fantasy writers create for the people who sometimes need an outlet from the harsh reality of the world.


----------



## Greenwood (Jun 2, 2005)

GuardianRanger said:


> What?!? Now you're going to tell me Santa Clause isn't real?


Actually, I think the Santa Clause is a standard paragraph amid all that legal mumbo jumbo you have to agree to before any new software will install.  

As for Santa Claus, do you have any older siblings you can talk to about him?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 3, 2005)

Elendae said:


> For Pink Lizard,
> I hope you will someday understand the worlds that fantasy writers create for the people who sometimes need an outlet from the harsh reality of the world.



YEA!!! Someone with a poetic flare!!! 

And I'm not touching that thing about Santa...


----------



## Arat Macar (Jun 3, 2005)

Narsil said:


> There are far worse things you can do in life than pretend to be a Hobbit. IMO Hobbits are wonderful beings to emulate.



Yeah, encourage her enough and you might get a present on _her_ birthday. Now, did you say she lets the hair on her feet grow? Interesting. There is probably a web site for that too.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 4, 2005)

Um...How come people...loike LOTR...Well...THEY DO GET OVER IT
Sory I get a bit angry when people question me.




Now about Santa...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 4, 2005)

Alatar said:


> ...I get a bit angry when people question me...



You can expect to be angry for quite a bit of your life then...  

Barley


----------



## Alatar (Jun 4, 2005)

hey I said i would get you a website for you, it was posted here a while back dso if you wish to comment on it do it on the Outrage thread in bag end.
http://www.pointlesswasteoftime.com/film/50reasons.html


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 12, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> Why do people like lord of the rings Im serious, I mean I like them but you have to face the facts........ Its a made up world that doesnt and will never exist on this earth!!!!! So why do people act like it does there just lieing to their selfs
> plz repley



You seriously need to sort out your priorities. In voicing the thought of many members, I'd like to know whether you just became a member to criticize Tolkien!?!?  And Barley's right, you try reading just non-fiction for a month, you'll be practically dead. The human mind feeds on fiction, and not on facts. 
By the way Alatar, that Outrage thread you're talking about was my first thread. You were one of the few people who agreed with me in saying that the author of those 50 reasons should be taken to a mental hospital and be fined for sacrelidge.


----------



## Greenwood (Jun 12, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> By the way Alatar, that Outrage thread you're talking about was my first thread. You were one of the few people who agreed with me in saying that the author of those 50 reasons should be taken to a mental hospital and be fined for sacrelidge.


You guys do realize that site is a parody, right? It's a joke, not serious.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 12, 2005)

I love how that fifty reasons link pops up every so often. It really isn't THAT funny, but it is always interesting to watch people freak out about it.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 12, 2005)

I had a look at the forum for the 50 reasons, and i realy cant tell wether it is a real one or not.


----------



## Greenwood (Jun 12, 2005)

Alatar said:


> I had a look at the forum for the 50 reasons, and i realy cant tell wether it is a real one or not.


Scroll to the bottom past the fifty reasons and you will find the author's note that it is a joke!!!


----------



## Alatar (Jun 12, 2005)

Whew thats good! my faith in the public is restored.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 12, 2005)

> Liv Tyler's character is seen easily defeating *nine strong supernatural beings*, even though she is clearly *a woman.*



   
Of course it's a joke!! How could it not be???


----------



## Meselyn (Jun 12, 2005)

Back on topic.

I like Lord Of The Rings because it's one of those books that puts you in a world where nothing seems to be going wrong, but hits you with reality, and realizes that stuff is going wrong.


----------



## Hammersmith (Jun 12, 2005)

Meselyn said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> I like Lord Of The Rings because it's one of those books that puts you in a world where nothing seems to be going wrong, but hits you with reality, and realizes that stuff is going wrong.


 
 

*Totally and hopelessly lost*


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 13, 2005)

Even though the author of those 50 reasons said it's a joke, that doesn't take back the bad things said. It's like this; if someone wrote the parody of a holy religious book, and at the end, they wrote that that was all just a joke, that doesn't mean that they haven't sinned. I just want to make my point clear: That person whoever wrote those 50 reasons is a sinner, because he insulted Tolkien's works, and *that* is sacrelidge. 


> I've heard some students are even forced to read the novelization of the movie in their literature classes.


Does that fool even think that the Lord of the Rings books are remakes of the movies!!!???    
*Yells a few things unsuitable to post on the forum*
By the way, where's the thread-starter gone? Surely he should defend his opinion, instead of running away like a coward.


----------



## Greenwood (Jun 13, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> Even though the author of those 50 reasons said it's a joke, that doesn't take back the bad things said. It's like this; if someone wrote the parody of a holy religious book, and at the end, they wrote that that was all just a joke, that doesn't mean that they haven't sinned. I just want to make my point clear: That person whoever wrote those 50 reasons is a sinner, because he insulted Tolkien's works, and *that* is sacrelidge.


ingolmo,

Much as I love LOTR and Middle Earth, they are not holy books. You cannot commit sacrilege by parodying them. In any event, the site in question was a parody of the movies, not the books.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 13, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> By the way, where's the thread-starter gone? Surely he should defend his opinion, instead of running away like a coward.


OK, settle down. I imagine she (as she will say loudly when she gets back, if she gets back) felt a bit outnumbered by the hornet's nest she stepped in. Let it go.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 14, 2005)

Okay, Tolkien's books aren't holy, but they are great, and I can't stand insults to them. 
And I do think we should stop criticizing the thread-starter, and give her some room to breathe. You're welcome to argue, Pink Lizard.
To get back on topic, here are the facts:
-Pink Lizard does not take Tolkien's works as well seriously as we do, and get's irritated when we think of his works so realistically. *She* thinks as his works are only books, we should not take them so seriously.
-We think that she is a good-for-nothing Tolkien-critic, and keep on criticizing her, and telling her that she shouldn't be on the forum. We tell her that sometimes the human mind needs fiction to dwell on, so as to free are thoughts and worries. 
-But she argues that we need to get back onto Earth after dwelling in the clouds for too long. 
-As we lecture her on the undying wonders of Tolkien's words, and the addictiveness of his world and creations, she gets angry, feels outnumbered and walks off. 
-Now if she comes back, we can start enjoying the argument again in a more polite and respectful manner of other's opinions.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 14, 2005)

I still think that she only siad this to start a debate.


----------



## Narsil (Jun 14, 2005)

I think Pink Lizard was bored and irritated by her sister's love of Tolkien so she threw some gasoline on the fire. She's obviously moved on. 



Greenwood said:


> You guys do realize that site is a parody, right? It's a joke, not serious.




ROTFLMAO! It says so right at the bottom of the page:



> _If you would like to contact Dr. Albert Oxford about this article...
> 
> 
> ...you can't. He doesn't exist. This article is a hoax.
> ...



I wasn't fooled because it's obviously a joke but I found it amusing just the same.  

You can't take things like this too seriously. It's how wars are started.


----------



## Alatar (Jun 15, 2005)

i think i know why it comes around so much.


> _If you are a Lord of the Rings fan and were fooled by this, there is only one thing that will make you feel better: giving the link to another fan so they can be fooled, too. _


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey, I didn't post that site to fool you, I didn't even read that sentence. I just meant to share my anger. And no one meant to fool me either, I discovered it by chance while surfing on the web.


----------



## spirit (Jun 16, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> Why do people like lord of the rings Im serious, I mean I like them but you have to face the facts........ Its a made up world that doesnt and will never exist on this earth!!!!! So why do people act like it does there just lieing to their selfs
> plz repley



 Plz lern 2 ptype Engliech!  

So I take it's you're not a Harry Potter Fan?  

It’s made up of a world that doesn’t exist? It exists damn it! It exists in my mind! This is the worse thing I’ve ever heard! 
That’s like telling me that Santa doesn’t exist! Or even the Tooth Fairy!  

Honestly, fiction is the best piece of work you can get. I’d call it real entertainment, because it takes you into a world of your own (away from the real world) and that’s one of the other things that I appreciate about Tolkien’s work. There’s enough of this real live drama going on in life, and half of the programmes on t.v are taken up by that, so Middle Earth is something to turn to when you want a change.

Also, that fact that you say “it never [will] exist on this earth!!!!” You’re wrong. There are probably over millions of people over the world who have their own version of ME and its characters, and I’d say that’s real enough...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 16, 2005)

The disclaimer isn't on all net versions out there, just most of them. I believe the guy added it as an after thought and some versions had been copied before that and are still going around without the disclaimer. The first time I read it it didn't have a disclaimer, but that has to be at least two years ago now, maybe three. 

Anyway, at the time, I think I got up to the line about the triple staff wizard spin before I realized, "Ok, this is a joke."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jun 17, 2005)

It took me a while to try reading through some of that list. It's awful, yet in a scary way almost entertaining...  

In my mind, the books that Tolkien wrote are a gift to those of us who spend time to read, imagine, and, if you will, live in. Anyone can tell me that this world dose not exist, I can say it dose because I spend time in it and can hold it, feel it and be part of it. The world of Tolkien is no less real in some ways. You use your senses to smell, hear, taste, feel and interact with the world around you, yet can you tell someone that what you see is not real?


----------



## Alatar (Jun 17, 2005)

I still think that the best enrertainment is books, today i came home and read the siege of gondor, before did anything.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 20, 2005)

I think it's no use arguing until PinkLizard is back, because we have nothing to argue about without her, we all have the same view. So I'm out of here until she returns.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jun 24, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> hobbit queen goes around lets her foot hair grow long and pretends to be a hobbit I think In all seriousness she thinks shes a Hobbit And its wierd


 
Erm... Yea... I must have missed this thread. I constantly scan for PLs threads in order to keep them from getting out of hand. Sorry bout that. I wish I could let my scales grow out and be an Uruloki!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 25, 2005)

Well, I envy the sister....Pink Lizard. My feet only have a couple of nearly invisible golden hairs on them. I have to watch in jealousy as a friend of mine shaves her patch of thick brown hairs off her feet once a week.

And Those 50 reasons.... I brought them into my English class when we were on our satire unit. It was my parody sample, and I think many people enjoyed it.

The Lord of the Rings is an excellent book that can be enjoyed repeatedly for many people. It is filled with "universal themes" that we long to realize in our mundane everyday lives. That's what my English teacher told our class last year... can't remember why.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 26, 2005)

You actually stand by and like those fifty reasons!?  I would never have thought that any TTFer would like that humongous pile of rat-droppings dipped in stinkbug juice, with a smell of acidic burnt plastic.


----------



## Berserker (Jun 26, 2005)

PinkLizard said:


> Why do people like lord of the rings Im serious, I mean I like them but you have to face the facts........ Its a made up world that doesnt and will never exist on this earth!!!!! So why do people act like it does there just lieing to their selfs
> plz repley


 
I think that's exactly the reason, a lot of people like me loves it cause is a world that doesn't exist. Fantasy Stories fans like to travel to places you'll never see on reality.

It would be a very boring life without the capacity to dream and travel inside our minds.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 26, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> You actually stand by and like those fifty reasons!?  I would never have thought that any TTFer would like that humongous pile of rat-droppings dipped in stinkbug juice, with a smell of acidic burnt plastic.


As you grow older and get used to it, it actually is a useful skill to be able to laugh at yourself and things you take seriously.

Me, I see the humor in that list, but I have never thought it is THAT funny. Five or six of the items are hilarious, but the rest are a bit old.


----------



## ingolmo (Jun 27, 2005)

I can take jokes at me, and I can laugh at myself, and I have, but I can't take jokes aimed at Tolkien.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jun 27, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> You actually stand by and like those fifty reasons!?  I would never have thought that any TTFer would like that humongous pile of rat-droppings dipped in stinkbug juice, with a smell of acidic burnt plastic.



I thought a couple of the things on the list were amusing, but the rest were kind of overrun. The best part of the list was the reaction of my calssmates and especially my English teacher. There was one guy in my calss who liked LOTR to an extent, but he was appalled at the list, and began arguing about each point on the list, and why it wasn't reasonable. My English teacher thought it was a very good example of satire, but he thought it was even funnier that it was me doing LOTR... because a couple of years ago I unknowingly took his copy of The Hobbit... then I confessed to hinm about it, and he ended up giving it to me.


----------



## PinkLizard (Jul 1, 2005)

*OKay people*

Look I wrote this a long time ago when I was ticked at Hobbit-queen who is my sister our fight was L of the r Realted! Im sorry to everyone I was just mad trust me I own copies of the books and read them every now and then its just My sister is so mean and I had to take out my anger and if you dont believe me then go to the pranching pony and see some of my threads!



 Emily


----------



## kerrie_mcrobert (Jul 1, 2005)

What is there not to like, there is the beautiful scenery for one, all those specail effect for another, but most of all you have the Hobbits, and lets face it I would rather live in that world than stay in this crazy mad mixed up world of ours. At least there is some sense that ther is normality in the world of the Hobbits. Take me there right now. I have just got to watch the films again so I can travel with Frodo and all his freinds, and maybe if I try hard enough I could join them for a little while. I could stop af and talk to all the people that we meet, kick some Orc butt, and personally give Sauman and Sauron some severe beats, just to teach them not to pick on anyone, because I do so ate bullies, They really wind me up. Oh if only. on a serious note though the Hobit and the Lord of the Rings are not only good boooks but brilliant books. The three Lord of the Rings films are superb. Speak soon ugly duckling


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 4, 2005)

Okay, as long as PinkLizard confesses her mistake of hating LotR, I'll forgive her. Still, I don't understand how someone _can_ hate LotR.


----------



## Berserker (Jul 8, 2005)

The truth is that this person is desperately seeking for some attention. And the fact is that he did.


----------

